# 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florida



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I need to find a good home for my 2 male rats, Aiden and Alex. EVERYTHING they have goes with them. *I WILL NOT SEPERATE THEM FROM EACH OTHER OR THEIR THINGS!!* Aiden and Alex are nearly a year old now. Both are just the sweetest things you'll ever meet! They come running up to you the second they hear you. 

**Alex is an albino that i got from Petsmart when he was about 4 weeks old. Hes bit shy around loud or sudden noises but hes never bitten me and just loves to be near me.

**Aiden is a dark grey and white dumbo rat that I got from a breeder. He came down with mycoplasma when he was a baby which I spent nearly $200 treating him for. Hes in perfect health now, highly inquisitive and loves to be as close as possible to you! This little boy holds my heart and i want nothing but the best for him. I bought Aiden when he was 8 weeks old. Aiden is almost 3 months older than Alex.

With them comes the following items plus whatever extra is in their cage that I missed:

*CAGES*:

-Bird flight cage which they are currently living in. It has 3 levels made with tied down plexiglass. (This cage alone was nearly $200 and is in prestine condition)
32"L,21"W,3'H
-Never before opened Guinea pig starter cage. (Comes with cage, food, waterbottle, and bedding)
23.5"L,14"W,15"H 
-Green quarentine cage. Gently used.
1'1"L,10 1/2"W,10"H
-Red quarentine cage. Gently used. Has 2 levels.
15"L,9"W,15"H

*TOYS:*

x3 Waterbottles 
x4 Plastic Chains (never used)
x3 Nature Bells (two were never used)
x2 Walk-A-Vest (tried on once. One was never opened)
x2 LRG igloo hides (one was never used)
x1 two level ferret hammock
x1 LRG ferret Ark
x1 12" rat ball with track
x1 12" silent rat wheel
x1 cloth ferret tube
x1 Large multicolored ladder
x1 white ladder and platform
x1 roll of blue indoor/outdoor carpet (to re-carpet their cage. Not sure how much is left)
x1 roll of blue fleece (used to line the carpet in their cage for extra)

*CARRIERS:*

SML sized carrier (big enough for one adult rat. Used once to take Aiden to the vets)
LRG sized carrier (big enough to fit a cat. NEVER USED)

*FOOD:*

-1 LARGE bag of goodies (if you want it). Contains varius unsalted nuts, dried fruits, and dry veggie noodles.
-Nearly 10lbs of frozen Harlan Teklad lab blocks.
-1 bag of yogert treats

Its all going for $300. Thats to help cover the vet bill (mainly) and to cover the cost of a few of the toys. I HAVE THE VET PAPERS FOR PROOF IF NEEDED.



























































**I may go cheeper for the right home.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

with everything you have gone through I hate to see you have to give them up

are you just overwhelmed?
moving?

Please feel free to PM me 
I'm south of you by a few hours but maybe there is something I can do to help out


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

aww... I hate to see you give them up! You've obviously spent lots of time and energy providing them with a lovely home. They are very cute, I hope they find another happy home to go to!


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

I'm going to bump this up.

I'm offering Aiden and Alex free with their 10lbs of Harlan Teklad food and their treats.

*I WILL ONLY GIVE THEM FREE TO SOMEONE IN FLORIDA, THAT IS WELL KNOWN ON THIS BOARD FOR THEIR CARE OF THEIR RATS.*


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

*THEY ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE *

_Their mine!! ALL MINE!!! Muahahahah!!!! :twisted: _


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

You're keeping them now?


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

Yes. The main reason I was going to rehome them was the smell but I think (with the help of the forum members) I've found a way to minimize that to being nearly detectable. So yes, I'm going to keep them.

I didnt want to rehome them to begin with, I just couldn't take the smell anymore.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

Glad you found a solution to the smell! Now your boys can stay yay


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2 Male rats, 4 cages and TONS of toys! - Orlando, Florid*

You can have a moderator delete the thread so that you can put the whole dreaded thought behind you.

I am so happy it all worked out for you. I was so concerned about you having to give them up. 

Please no that my offer is still there if you ever need advice, suggestions, need a break or need a foster for any reason. 

So glad the boys are staying home!!!


----------

